# Can I brine a frozen turkey?



## dusco (Jan 25, 2014)

I got a 11lb frozen turkey.. Can I start to brim it now while it is frozen?

Thanks a million for any info.. I want to have it ready when my wife comes via   leave from the Air Force.. I am wanting to have a hell of a meal when she comes home.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2014)

dusco said:


> I got a 11lb frozen turkey.. Can I start to brim it now while it is frozen?
> 
> Thanks a million for any info.. I want to have it ready when my wife comes via   leave from the Air Force.. I am wanting to have a hell of a meal when she comes home.



I don't know how much time you have.

You'll get better results if it's thawed.  To quickly thaw a turkey, put it into a large pot or bucket and run cold water into the bucket.  Keep the water running at a trickle several hours as necessary then brine it after it's thawed.


----------



## dusco (Jan 25, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I don't know how much time you have.
> 
> You'll get better results if it's thawed.  To quickly thaw a turkey, put it into a large pot or bucket and run cold water into the bucket.  Keep the water running at a trickle several hours as necessary then brine it after it's thawed.


I have 4 days.. I will try that.. Thanks for the info


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2014)

dusco said:


> I have 4 days.. I till try that.. Thanks for the info




More than enough time.


----------



## Zagut (Jan 25, 2014)

Make sure your turkey isn't brined/enhanced already. Many frozen ones are. No need to duplicate the process.

 Good luck on your killer dinner and thank her for her service for all of us.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 25, 2014)

Zagut has a good point. I have noticed some frozen ones here indicate they contain water salt etc so that sounds like a kind of brining to me.
Oh and by the way, welcome to DC. I'm retired R.C.A.F. Give that young lady a big hug from me and pass on my thanks for her service.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome to DC, and thank your wife as well.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome to DC, and a big welcome home and thank-you to your wife!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 26, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Zagut has a good point. I have noticed some frozen ones here indicate they contain water salt etc so that sounds like a kind of brining to me.
> Oh and by the way, welcome to DC. I'm retired R.C.A.F. Give that young lady a big hug from me and pass on my thanks for her service.


 
 +200!  Welcome and many thanks!


----------



## CraigC (Jan 26, 2014)

Four days for an 11# bird should be long enough to defrost in the fridge and brine overnight. I don't know if the giblets would give an off flavor to the bird if left inside during brining.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 26, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Four days for an 11# bird should be long enough to defrost in the fridge and brine overnight. I don't know if the giblets would give an off flavor to the bird if left inside during brining.


Even if they don't, the bag they are in might, especially if it's plastic.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 26, 2014)

Read the package before brining.  Like the others have said it could already be injected with brine at the factory before freezing and shipping.

I made my first brined turkey last Thanksgiving.  I brined it because it was a "fresh" turkey. Not frozen or injected.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 27, 2014)

I heard Alton Brown on the radio the other day saying that he frequently defrosts in the brine.  Made sense to me.


----------

